# tshirt shaped business card



## TShirtMom (May 4, 2006)

Hi! Does anyone know where I can find T-Shirt shaped business cards? Thanks​


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Thats a pretty cool sounding idea. Im interested in this aswell. I print my own cards but Id pay for that. Wonder if anyone on here with a print/cut system would bo up to try this?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

acid flyers.com can do it, but its extra. Im not sure how much tho. 

I would think any of your local printers would be able to do it....or point you to someone close by that could.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

I work in the print industry and I'd have to say it would probably be expensive due to the fact that unless it was something _that_ printer offered you'd have to have a special die made. Now, if you could find someone who already did it.. it would probably still be more expensive than a standard card. Not only that, but, is it a good idea? Cards shaped like that would be more prone to bending and ripping. What about a card with just the t-shirt shape printed on it?


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Robin, how do you do your shirts? Vinyl?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

PT Studios said:


> Hey Robin, how do you do your shirts? Vinyl?


yup almost 95% are done with the vinyl.

where are you at in ontario? Im originally from the soo.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Ask around to find a printer that offers custom die cut cards. It's possible that you might be able to find someone that already has a t-shirt shaped die, so you might not have to pay _too_ much more than usual.

I think it's a neat idea.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

I think it's a neat idea to.. ya if you found someone who already had the die.

Robin - F-off! You're from the Sault!!!! No way! How did you end up in NY?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

PT Studios said:


> Robin - F-off! You're from the Sault!!!! No way! How did you end up in NY?


 
well, its a long drawn out story LOL The short of it....I married an american LOL Are you in the soo?


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes I am! How long since you moved away? Do you get back often?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

well how 'bout that!! Most of my family is still there. Last time I was there, was the may 2-4 weekend 2 yrs ago. Hopefully this summer I'll be making a trip to do some fishing at ranger lake!! I cant wait!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That sounds like a neat idea. Even t-shirt shaped stickers or postcards. I know some places will do custom cuts if you pay for the die.


----------

